# 65 Gallon LED Options



## dwmilligan (Apr 8, 2016)

I'm getting ready to setup a new tank. My weak link has always been lighting in my opinion. I didn't research it enough on my 30 gallon and now I want to do it right on the 65. 

Tank dimensions are 36"Lx18"Wx24"D 
3" of eco-complete substrate
Dry ferts
CO2 injection
Looking for medium to high lighting
Not sure about specific plants, but would like some carpeting plants and just good overall growth of of the tank.

The 2 lights I was eyeing were the Finnex Planted + 24/7 and the Current USA Satellite Freshwater LED Plus Pro. I am certainly open to other options however do not want to spend over $250.

I appreciate the help.

Doug


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Finnex RayII would come closer to allowing you to grow carpet plant like E tenellus.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi Doug,

Welcome to TPT!

roadmaster's suggestion of Finnex Ray2 is certainly a viable option, it should provide approximately [email protected] at the substrate level of 21" which is more than enough to grow Helanthium tenellum (previously Echinodorus tenellus / aka Pygmy Chain Sword). Finnex fixtures have a six month (6 month) warranty and there have been problems with moisture damage of LEDs and circuit boards.

Here is a recent recommendation I made for an individual with a +/- 24" deep tank that was 24" front to back as well.



> I can only speak of my experience with a 24" tall tank; a 45 gallon tall (36.3" x 12.7" x 23.8"h); I believe your tank is 25.5" deep. To get good light down to the substrate level at that depth can be a real challenge. Of course you will have +/-3" of substrate so the depth becomes about 22.5" deep.
> 
> Hopefully you have read the 'sticky' at the beginning of the Lighting sub-forum; it contains a lot of good information about PAR and plant growth. I recently purchase a Fluval (Hagen) Fresh & Plant 2.0 36" fixture and tested it on my 45 gallon tank. It was able to supply [email protected] (yes, higher than factory specs; taken with a Apogee PAR meter) at my substrate level (20") which is "good" medium light and can grow most species of plants - especially if supplemented with pressurized CO2. However my tank is only 12.7" front to back and the 120 gallon is typically 24.5" front to back. Therefore I suspect it will take two fixtures to adequately light your tank and I would recommend the 48"-60" size. I believe that Ken's fish is still running a special on Fluval products; 15% off at check-out use coupon code: *fluval* They do ship to Canada.
> 
> ...


Here is a 10 gallon, low tech (no CO2), [email protected] tank of mine with Helanthium tenellum (previously Echinodorus tenellus / aka Pygmy Chain Sword) in the foreground


----------



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

Hello, you will need at least 2 Finnex Planted+ fixtures to get near to the level of lighting you want, with your 24" high tank.

I have one Finnex Ray 2 DS over my tank, with other led fixtures. My tank has exactly the same dimension than yours. My Finnex alone would not be enough, i consider it gives low-med light at best.

Current USA Satellite+ Pro, i do not know but at least they give a better warranty, one year. I do not own one.

Fluval has 3 years warranty.

Michel.


----------

